# Great Ebay Find



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Was on Ebay looking for a moldboard and a frame to make a plow for my skidder and found this for $950 it was just delivered


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

one more........


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is that already made for a skid steer or tractor? Looks brand new. Nice find.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Banksy;625904 said:


> Is that already made for a skid steer or tractor? Looks brand new. Nice find.


Its unused and yes its for a tractor but it wont take long to convert


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet deal there crete!! keep us posted.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I used a Curtis on a New Hollands for some time. Worked great


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice deal!

updated pics?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Now ya just have to find someone in your area that can show ya how to use it!! Oops...sorry the dog climbed on the keyboard. Lucky find for that much money!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

started to fab a mount for the new blade plus a picture of something my brother builds at work


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice find the shop i work for has that same band saw. its awesome makes projects go soooo much faster.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sno commander;629009 said:


> nice find the shop i work for has that same band saw. its awesome makes projects go soooo much faster.


thats at my buddys shop he bought it used a few years ago and it has done real well for him i went road tripping with him when he went to ames to get it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thats a really good find man! congrats!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks guys

i will get some more pics when it is done hopefully Monday


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Got it done last night


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks great! I like how you have the pins to lock it out, and made the holders for them.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice looking machine


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. I noticed you used a chain. I made one last year but used a straight steel bar. Does yours have any down pressure? 
Very nice high quality pics


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats on the nice find, and nice job on mount!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice work and even better find . Should work out really well, looks heavy duty


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the nice comments guys


----------



## Randy's plowing (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice unit!! Not to knock your design but, wouldn't it have been a lil more user friendly if you used a banjo eye or a grab hook for the chain? I know if my guys tried doing that I would be going through clevis pins like crazy!! BTW whats that aluminum tank for?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;633090 said:


> Very nice setup. I noticed you used a chain. I made one last year but used a straight steel bar. Does yours have any down pressure?
> Very nice high quality pics


It has down pressure, that's what the red handled pins are for. Or pull the pins and it's float time. Nice design!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;633613 said:


> It has down pressure, that's what the red handled pins are for. Or pull the pins and it's float time. Nice design!


You getting ideas?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Randy's plowing;633523 said:


> Nice unit!! Not to knock your design but, wouldn't it have been a lil more user friendly if you used a banjo eye or a grab hook for the chain? I know if my guys tried doing that I would be going through clevis pins like crazy!! BTW whats that aluminum tank for?


it was just sitting there so i took a picture

J/K this is a shop a buddy of mine owns and my brother works for him they build vaccuum tanks from that size up to 10,000 gal semi trucks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;633630 said:


> You getting ideas?


Yes I am, you going to help?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;633708 said:


> Yes I am, you going to help?


Yeah... I'm busy that day


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;633090 said:


> Very nice setup. I noticed you used a chain. I made one last year but used a straight steel bar. Does yours have any down pressure?
> Very nice high quality pics


it can be pinned or use the chain

when using the chain it can be rolled out and still have down pressure because of the little stops we welded on the side of the 3" square tube upright


----------



## Dakotakid (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice Setup Gives me Ideas!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice!!! What a deal too!!


----------

